# Lựa chọn các mẫu giường sắt hợp phong thủy



## Langkietnhi (17/4/19)

Giường ngủ là đồ nội thất quan trọng trong nhà, nơi mà chúng ta tiếp xúc hàng ngày. Một chiếc giường ngủ hợp phong thủy không những mang lại giấc ngủ ngon, đảm bảo sức khỏe mà còn mang lại hạnh phúc, yên ấm cho gia đình. Chính vì vậy việc  đầu tư một chiếc giường tốt, hợp phong thủy cũng chính là đầu tư cho hạnh phúc của chính mình. Vậy, một chiếc giường được đánh giá là hợp phong thủy cần hội tụ những yếu tố gì? Dưới đây là  những lời khuyên giúp cho các bạn có thể dễ dàng Lựa Chọn Các Mẫu Giường Sắt Hợp Phong Thủy với mệnh mình mà Thegioinem.com cung cấp cho các bạn tham khảo.






Lựa Chọn Các Mẫu Giường Sắt Hợp Phong Thủy​
*1. Chọn đầu giường:*
- Nếu bạn là một người theo chủ nghĩa duy tâm thì việc lựa chọn đầu giường là yếu tố bắt buộc đối với một chiếc giường hợp phong thủy. Bởi trong khi ngủ cơ thể chúng ta sẽ tái tạo lại năng lượng sau một ngày dài làm việc bận rộn. Vì vậy việc lựa chọn đầu giường phải có điểm tựa chắc chắn để mang đến cảm giác an toàn cho người nằm.

- Đầu giường bằng gỗ và bọc đệm sẽ là lựa chọn tốt nhất, đảm bảo cho giấc ngủ ngon cho bạn mỗi ngày.

- Sự kết hợp giữa hình dáng đầu giường với mệnh người ngủ theo thuyết Ngũ hành:

Khi bạn là mệnh Mộc, nên chọn hình dáng đầu giường hình chữ nhật hoặc hình sóng nước.
Khi bạn là mệnh Hỏa, nên chọn hình dáng đầu giường hình chữ nhật hoặc hình quả trám, hình nhọn.
Khi bạn là mệnh Thổ, nên chọn hình dáng đầu giường hình vuông hoặc hình quả trám, hình nhọn.
Khi bạn là mệnh Kim, nên chọn hình dáng đầu giường hình vuông hoặc hình tròn.
Khi bạn là mệnh Thủy, nên chọn hình dáng đầu giường hình tròn hoặc hình sóng nước.

*2. Chất liệu, kiểu dáng giường ngủ:*
- Không khó để có thể chọn một chiếc giường đẹp nhưng làm sao để đáp ứng được 2 tiêu chí "đẹp nhưng vẫn hợp phong thủy". Một chiếc giường hoàn hảo luôn hội tụ 2 yếu tố:

+Thứ nhất: Kích thước: giường ngủ cần phải chọn một kích thước hợp lý, phù hợp với số lượng người nằm. Tuy nhiên, phải để cho căn phòng bạn có một không gian trống nhất định để dòng chảy năng lượng được lưu thông. Hạn chế việc để phòng nhỏ giường to chiếm hết không gian thông thoáng.

+ Thứ hai: giường phải chọn những sản phẩm chắc chắn về chất liệu như gỗ hoặc sắt. Nếu điều kiện kinh tế nhà bạn tốt thì hãy tậu ngay cho mình chiếc giường gỗ nhé, loại này vừa chắn chắn vừa sang trọng mang lại cảm giác dễ chịu gần gũi với thiên nhiên hơn. Còn đối với những gia đình có thu nhập ở mức trung bình thì "giường sắt" là lựa chọn tốt nhất, nó vừa chắc chắn và hợp với túi tiền của nhiều hộ gia đình.

+ Thứ ba: Kiểu dáng giường ngủ cần phải có khoảng trống bên dưới-gầm giường luôn được thông thoáng. Lý do giường ngủ cần có chiều cao hợp lý so với sàn nhà là để đảm bảo sự cân bằng của dòng chảy năng lượng phong thủy. Nhìn chung, những chiếc giường kết hợp thêm ngăn kéo tủ bên dưới giúp lưu trữ đồ đạc được đánh giá là rất xấu theo phong thủy. Bởi vì năng lượng cần phải lưu thông khắp cơ thể bạn khi ngủ và quá trình chuyển động này sẽ bị chặn đứng nếu gầm giường bị bịt kín lại.

Kiểu giường ngủ kết hợp tủ đựng đồ hoặc giường bệt sẽ làm trì trệ sự lưu thông của dòng chảy năng lương nên không được khuyến khích sử dụng.

*3. Chọn nệm và màu sắc Chăn-Drap-Gối:*
Nệm chiếm vai trò tạo nên sự thoải mái cho người nằm, vì vậy bạn nên thận trọng trong việc chọn nệm. Theo phong thủy, bạn không nên lựa chọn một chiếc nệm đã qua sử dụng vì nó mang lại những năng lượng cũ và không tốt đẹp. Khi chọn nệm bạn nên nằm thử lên nệm, xoay trở một vài tư thế xem có cảm thấy thực sự thoái mái và phù hợp không. Không nên chọn quá cứng hay quá mềm. Một chiếc nệm quá cứng hay quá mềm đều sẽ không tốt cho cột sống lưng, ở những người có sức khỏe bình thường, thì khi nằm trên nệm quá cứng sẽ không cảm thấy được thư giãn và thoải mái. Một chiếc nệm lý tưởng nhất phải cho bạn cảm giác toàn thân được nâng đỡ và cột sống luôn được ở trạng thái thả lỏng tự nhiên nhất.

Drap và các sản phẩm hỗ trợ: Việc lựa chọn màu sắc hợp với mạng của gia chủ sẽ góp phần mang đến nhiều yên ấm cũng như may mắn.
Thegioinem.com​


----------

